
How Can $220,000 Trump $200 Million? - daveambrose
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/anthony/2008/10/how_can_220000_trump_200_milli.html
======
portfolioexec
I found this to be really annoying! You're presented with such ridiculously
selective and misleading information on the two innovations. You're then
coaxed into making the apparently wrong choice of innovation.

Who makes decisions based on such little info anyway? And the info presented
was the choice of the author.

Then... the rest of the post basically says don't make decisions based on such
little information! I found that pretty pointless.

Finding a flipside though, this guy's creating a demand for his own content by
offering a question with a seemingly obvious answer then shaking it up with
new info. That I like: create a problem which you then solve.

